# Do any of you have a yearling that likes to jump like this?



## MyBarakah (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi!

This is my yearling filly, Windhaven Mittey Tiny Dancer, aka "Dancer" who's out of Hidden Meadows Mittey Titan x Lucky Four Lollipop. I got her from Marcy Barber




: . This filly has her father's gorgeous movement..... and she cleans up real well for halter too! :bgrin

Yesterday evening I put her in the round pen for some excersize which it's about 50-60ft round pen... I have 3 ground poles in 2 different spots in the round pen...... when she's full of it..... she rather just "clear" it like it's a 4ft jump! Once she gets her energy out..... then she's trot over them.... I don't have any other yearlings or horses that will do this....... my sr.stallion, Barakah will also clear a jump (not as high though)when he's full of himself (he's like a wind up toy when he really goes! lol)......

I just woundered how many of your horses (young or older) like to jump like that on thier own free will like that?

I've only done the halter classes.......but think once she gets of age..... she may need to be doing the jumping and other classes!



:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, look at him...He's flying!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## TrinityFarm (Jul 17, 2007)

HOLY COW!! My mini before I got here used to jump four feet when she was 8 months old!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, she is really impressive!! Our FWFs Blue Boys Magic Man filly would jump things like that on her own as a youngster and is now (at 3) competing (and winning) in hunter and jumper classes at Pinto shows. I see a bright future as a performance horse for your filly!!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 17, 2007)

Sure do love your filly!!!



: She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW!!!! that is soooooo cool!!!! AWSOME photos!!!!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 17, 2007)

Actually we do have one, my mom's yearling colt loves to jump! He will pull out on the longe ti jump whatever's there, even if it's just a stump, tarp, etc. Gotta love the jumpers lol



: Though Buck, doesn't jump to the extent your girl does, I agree your going to have to enter her in performance classes



:

Ashley


----------



## jjnov (Jul 17, 2007)

my appy mare loves to jump over logs and sticks in the pasture, but she jumps more like a deer.


----------



## Devon (Jul 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW!

She sure does she could easily trot over those if she wanted :bgrin

Shes GORGEOUS!



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 17, 2007)

She's WOW for so many reasons! What a pretty--and athletic!--girl! I do have a stallion that has loved to jump all his life. I couldn't put him in our mini stalls because he would jump the wall from a stand still.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 17, 2007)

She's gorgeous and looks like she has wings. Lucky you to have one that loves to jump like that.


----------



## MyBarakah (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi!

Thanks everyone for all the great replies & nice compliments! I bought her this winter/spring with winter hairy pictures.. So you can only immagine how excited I was to see this girl clipped off... I knew she had some awsome movement..... I can't say enough good things about her! And a EXTREMLY easy keeper toO! I just can't wait to do the performance stuff and think she would be cool to try the Liberty class with.... since her sire was a National champion in that!



: I "think" I even know the perfect song for her too! (my lips are sealed on that though)



: I've never done liberty before though.... But she deffinately is going to have to do all those performance classes later on!! I just can't wait 4/5 years down the road to see what this beauty produces!!!!!! I deffinately wouldn't mind having a few more like her around here!! :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Jul 17, 2007)

My White Russian son used to do that. he would jump a shadow on the ground just to have something to jump.

What a beautiful filly!!!

Liz M.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 17, 2007)

:aktion033: Whoowhoo!! I love-love-love her!



: Are you ever going to enjoy having this little one in your barn.



: I can't wait until she is in harness, and you are sending pictures. :bgrin



:

Our weanling colt, out of my jumping-fool/driving mare, has already been jumping the fir and spruce trees we put out in the paddocks to shove hay in. We lay them on their sides, and it help keep the wind from blowing the hay away. He scared me tho', as once he fell, so I took the trees out...now he jumps the piles of hay. There will be no stopping determination like that, I'm thinking.



: :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow great jumper.

great photos.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 17, 2007)

Now that is a jumper...really gorgeous at it! I did have a yearling that loved to jump whatever he could in his freestyle exercise. I loved watching him. Since he has gotten older he doesn't tend to do that so much. Mary


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW Chesa :new_shocked: She is quite a jumper! She looks really athletic. And again, she has a gorgeous head!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 17, 2007)

Before we moved to our own acreage and I have a couple of full size horses and only two minis back then, Abby and Storm we had the use of the arena at the facility and sometimes people would set-up jumps and NOT take them down, grrr. Anyway, one day I thought, lets see if they will jump. Of course I lowered the rails since they were set for the big horses 5Ft!!! Well I have to say I had the laugh of my life. Storm, my gelding LOVESSSSSSSSS to jump. He would go around the arena and jump them all and he wouldn't stop, just keep going and going. Now you would have to know Abby's personality, she is a MAJOR diva and I she was rather ANGRY at Storm that he was doing this. It's not that she wanted to do it, she just didn't want to be showed up so off she goes chasing him but he was oblivious to her and kept going. Now Ms. Abby, she wouldn't jump them, she would chase Storm and then she would deek to the side of the jump and keep chasing him to the next one, what a hoot that was to watch :bgrin


----------



## MyBarakah (Jul 17, 2007)

That is too funny Danielle_E! Halarious! That would of been SO funny to watch! Yes.... these guys can do amazing things.... much different than big horses (I think!)......What's funny too is when I have my babies out in my south little pasture area there's a big "little" hill.... those babies LOVE to be on top of that hill.... I think they like being taller than the others! "King of the Hill"!...... and it's soo funny to watch them make obsticle courses out the trees and stuff in the pastures..... SO funnY!

Thanks everyone for the comments about Dancer! She is so gorgeous..... She just makes you "Drawn" to her....not seen anything quite like her!! :lol: I do feel "truely" blessed by her pressence!


----------



## susanne (Jul 17, 2007)

Very pretty horse!

My colt, Flash, wanted to jump everything in sight as a yearling.

While a little bit at play is fine, I definitely did not want him jumping very much at that age, and had to be careful to take Mingus' jumps down to prevent Flash from jumping too much and possibly stressing his knees.

By the time he was three and old enough to be jumping, he no longer thought it was so exciting...


----------



## Mona (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful filly! I just LOVE that pic of her trottingm and WOW, can that girl FLY! WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 17, 2007)

H :new_shocked: LY C :new_shocked: W

What a pretty filly and wow can she jump. Very cool.


----------



## Shari (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, Theia used to jump anything and everything. She does not do it as much now that she is 5 years old.. just every once in awhile she will jump the logs.

Looks like she is telling you what she wants to be and do!!




:


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Love Her


----------



## Cara (Jul 17, 2007)

wow look at that horse fly, very beautiful horse! :aktion033:


----------

